# John Deere 820 (1968)



## Farmer Steve (Jun 15, 2020)

Can someone tell me the fuse sizes (5, 10, 15 or 20) in the fuse box. Think there is only 6 fuses used. Thank you.


----------



## Mtbassman1 (11 mo ago)

Farmer Steve said:


> Can someone tell me the fuse sizes (5, 10, 15 or 20) in the fuse box. Think there is only 6 fuses used. Thank you.


Hi, I’ve got a ‘72- 820 and from the info I can find, all the fuses are 8 amp. Mine takes 8 fuses total. The part # is: 57M7366.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Ditto what Mtbassman stated. I remember selling new 820 utility tractors. Rarely did a new 820 come back to dealer for warranty repair.


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/83813/referrer/search/pgId/189580


----------

